# Anyone have Frill Necks ?



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi i am very interested in frillys,does anybody here keep these or know of any breeders ?
Would be great to see some pics of different locals and colour,thanks

cheers Brett


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

andyscott is the man. PM him.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 27, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Would be great to see some pics of different locals and colour


 Bump


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

cheers mate,anyone eles with good pics as i know theres a yellow and a red form ?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Sep 27, 2009)

*Beautiful Oscar*


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> View attachment 103077


naww! that is just S0 cute!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks shnakey thats unreal who bred that one,do you still have him ?

Do these guys still go for about 450-500 bucks ?

cheers


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 27, 2009)

I beleive i seen a blue form at the melbourne zoo earlier this year


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah that is the going price range brettix.
If you are serous i would PM Andy because he said they would go quick.


----------



## Niall (Sep 27, 2009)

These are my WA frill necks. 

I got them from Gary Davies www.westaussiereptiles.com.au
They are CB,
$550each
I dont think he has any left,
If you give him a call he will tell you when he has more for sale.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Niall, you're frillys are stunning


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 27, 2009)

I sold my boy a month ago. He was a NT Frilly
(picture taken by Shannon Plummer)


----------



## itbites (Sep 27, 2009)

A pic of Andrew (andyscotts) little ones.. they are being sexed by the vets on Monday & will then be for sale
although I'm pretty sure most are all spoken for..They are QLD form..


And a pic of my adult male QLD form biba..


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! they are amazing do they have a good personallity, like netteds?


----------



## itbites (Sep 27, 2009)

Love that last pic pike! So cute!


----------



## adz83 (Sep 27, 2009)

aww theyr so cute.........i want!


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks itbites,
Gotta admit they are cute,especially when you surprise them and they frill up (dosen't happen often now).
Haven't seen the adults frills out for a couple of seasons now.


----------



## itbites (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh they certainly tame down over time...
My boy is so placid & generally sits on the couch all afternoon 
When he was a little one though totally different story.

What locale are yours pike? 
As far as I'm aware there are only 3 types Kimberly Queensland & Northern Territory...
I might be wrong though.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pics guys they are so good looking when young.
So has anyone eles seen this blue phase ?
If anyone will have available soon drop me a pm please,cheers


----------



## xuereb (Sep 27, 2009)

heres my little frilly


----------



## itbites (Sep 27, 2009)

xuereb love that set up!...

Brettix I can honestly say I have never heard of a blue frill neck.

The QLD form do have purple colouration through them..


----------



## ravan (Sep 27, 2009)

awww pike, theyre adorable!
i wanted one before, but i want one more now!


----------



## xuereb (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks itbites
btw i bought she/he from the sydney wildlife world in darling harbour


----------



## dano85 (Sep 27, 2009)

awsome setup xuereb where did you get that fake grass plant? 
Awsome!


----------



## xuereb (Sep 27, 2009)

i got it from parkli markets 
it cost about $100 and btw its a black boy lol


----------



## dano85 (Sep 27, 2009)

sweet thanks mate


----------



## Adictv (Sep 27, 2009)

does anyone have pics of enclosures and dimensions im interested in keeping them but need to know how much room i would need


----------



## xuereb (Sep 27, 2009)

my enclouser is 5ft high 3ft wide and 1.5ftdeep 
and btw does anyone no how to sex them while they are young


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 27, 2009)

keep em coming. So much better than beardies.


----------



## Niall (Sep 27, 2009)

This is my enclosure.
It a corner enclosure not complete yet, it will be stained later in the year when the frill necks are living in their out-door aviary for the summer.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 27, 2009)

my qld girl frilling,she wont anymore though,has gotten used to the hand that feeds her,lol


----------



## mike83 (Sep 27, 2009)

Found this online hope that helps for who ever was looking for a frill neck for sale.

FS: inland frillneck lizard + enclouser !!!!!WITH PICS!!!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 28, 2009)

mike83 said:


> Found this online hope that helps for who ever was looking for a frill neck for sale.
> 
> FS: inland frillneck lizard + enclouser !!!!!WITH PICS!!!!!



That's a very nice Bearded Dragon


----------



## mike83 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it a bearded dragon or a frill neck lizard ? I didn't have a good look at the pics if its a bearded dragon my apologies for posting the link.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 28, 2009)

thats petlink for ya


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 28, 2009)

Posted by *Astainer* (melton, vic) on 28-Sep-09 03:19 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email *[email protected]* Nice adult male frilly, eating woodies, banana, pinkies.
Handles great.
$550. would consider swap for reptiles of interest


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 28, 2009)

mike83 said:


> Found this online hope that helps for who ever was looking for a frill neck for sale.
> 
> FS: inland frillneck lizard + enclouser !!!!!WITH PICS!!!!!



LOL not even a central bearded its an eastern Bearded.... God I love petlink.


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 18, 2010)

any ideas were i can purchase one in vic or does anyone no if i can get one outside of vic and have it shipped ??? i have no idea


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 18, 2010)

rhi_83 said:


> any ideas were i can purchase one in vic or does anyone no if i can get one outside of vic and have it shipped ??? i have no idea


 
Do you have an 'Advanced' License? Have you kept other dragons before?


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah we have 2 bearded dragons and yes we have advance lic just need our new baby but thats proving harder then first thought lol


----------



## andyscott (Apr 18, 2010)

hi rhi,
Most people that breed Frillies dont need to advertise to sell, as most of their animals are sold via word of mouth.
I have a few connections and will see if they have any left from this season.


Just as a tease, here is one of my girls


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks heaps we would very much appreciate it....cant belive how hard they are to find im looking in any state i found 1 in W.A think was gonna cost us bout 750-800 thats shipped to us so not a bad price but thought we would look a little closer to home but if we cant find anything we will try for that one 

lol thanx for teasing we so badly want one


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 18, 2010)

Try Tony Gordon,he may have some left.


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you umm im new on here so no idea how to find people really i tried search members but didnt come up


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ad details - Frill-necked dragon - Chlamydosaurus kingii | ReptilesDownUnder.com


----------



## andyscott (Apr 19, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Ad details - Frill-necked dragon - Chlamydosaurus kingii | ReptilesDownUnder.com





James is one of the breeders I was going to suggest.


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 19, 2010)

seen an ad on the herptrader for frillnecks today


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 20, 2010)

yay......found one  thanx for everyones help i will be getting it from james thanx again everyone now i got some shopping to do so much to buy  but def worth it cant wait


----------



## Niall (Apr 20, 2010)

My Pair of WA frillies























The last 2 pictures are my adult frillies, they are up for sale.


----------



## bkevo (Apr 20, 2010)

im keen for a pair of NT. highly coloured for a display


----------



## rhi_83 (Apr 20, 2010)

how much are you selling them for ?


----------



## Niall (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi.
They are $650each ono
PM for more details.













The seconed other male has a bit of frill Damage at the top.












Cheers.
Niall


----------



## Markus (May 3, 2010)

*If only*

If only I had a c4 licence!!.

A long way off yet unfortunately. Ive spent a couple of years trying to convince my wife a snake would be a great pet, to no avail. But some things work out for the best, looking at some of the vids and comments from people, frillies seem like they may be a better choice anyway.

I still need to get a licence first though, and having to have a c3 licence for a year means buying something else first, and that doesnt really interest me. I dont see why being stuck with a reptile you dont really want after a year is a good idea, although I certainly see why they insist on it. Im going to do the paperwork and pay the money anyway, then just have to decide on what to do from there.

Anyway, great pics niall, they look awsome!.

Anyway


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 3, 2010)

a mates juvi male.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 3, 2010)

For some reason I thought QLD couldn't have them! 

I think I need one.


----------



## MannyM (Jun 4, 2010)

How are frillies in temperament. They always seem to appear so aggressive, but i'm wondering if their bark is worse than their bite.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Frilled neck lizard repmerments are much like outher lizards, there not so much aggressive but do have a face to show u when they are scared, i can not imagene a frilled neck lizard biteing someone unless it was last resort they would rather put down there frill and run in the oppsite directon, i have been bitten once buy a frilled neck lizard, it was my falt tho hand feeding itst the best idea with a lizard u are not famiular with (wasnt any of mine), and i can honistley say it doesnt hurt 
they are great animals to keep full of personality and verry indivual, but can at times become a handfull........
Shane


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 4, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> but can at times become a handfull........Shane



Could you elaborate, please, Shane?


----------



## XKiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Frilled neck lizard do something alot of people call 'SULKING' i have had 2 frilled neck's that have put this act on for me when they do they can become at time a 'hand full' not to say there not worth it there amazing animals and if u put the time into them you will be verry pleasd with the result, + the amout of insects they eat and only a few of mine will actuctley drink form there water boals so i have to make them drink by useing a plastic surange witch they have lerned to drink from or useing a spray bottle and spraying into there mouths 
That is how i would ELABORATE them being at times a handfull with out to much detail.............savy?
Shane



Kristy_07 said:


> Could you elaborate, please, Shane?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 4, 2010)

Saavy... except you referred to "sulking" and didn't explain what it involves, other than them being handful, which was my original question. 

Could you explain "sulking", please, green?


----------



## PSimmo (Jun 4, 2010)

They look very cool..


----------



## XKiller (Jun 4, 2010)

when a Frilled neck is haveing a "SULKING SESSION" they will stare into space and refuse to show interest in anything at all, Worse still, they will refuse to eat or drink or even acknowledge your presance witch in my eyes i consider a hand full, 
sulking is most commonley adapted in the older frilled necsk with change of sceneary i have found, useully only sulk for about 6 mounths and in they time i would consider them a handfull, 
Savy?

Shane


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 4, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> when a Frilled neck is haveing a "SULKING SESSION" they will stare into space and refuse to show interest in anything at all, Worse still, they will refuse to eat or drink or even acknowledge your presance witch in my eyes i consider a hand full,
> sulking is most commonley adapted in the older frilled necsk with change of sceneary i have found, useully only sulk for about 6 mounths and in they time i would consider them a handfull,
> Savy?
> 
> Shane



I feel I am now frill-neck saavy  Ta.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe that they get enough moisture from their insect diet which is why they dont tend to drink any water.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi to all,

Does somebody breed them? Any advice or suggestion? I have 1.1 about 5 years old, they are amazing animals. They brumate every year from late october till second half of March and then i provide them very moist/rainy conditon, and slowly rising themp... male show interesting for breeding (headbombing, wawing - quick) and female nothing, eventualy she lay down and move her head left to right in slow motion, he mounts on her and then nothing.... 
Thnx


----------



## Nikola (Jun 6, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> I believe that they get enough moisture from their insect diet which is why they dont tend to drink any water.


 
In my case this is not true. They drink a lot of waters (in captivity), mine drink every day or every second day...


----------



## cassanova (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice lizzards everyone!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

this is chucky


----------



## Niall (Aug 19, 2010)

If anyone is after WA frill neck Lizards or just any Frill Necks,
Gary Davies (www.westaussiereptiles.com.au) has C/B hatchlings for sale at the moment.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 19, 2010)

God some amazing shots here! 
Gotta love the frillys
are they really as crazy and snappy as people make out???


----------



## Niall (Aug 19, 2010)

No not if you handle them alot.
I had a big adult male, that I sold that use to always just sit on my shoulder and was happy sitting there for as long as he wanted to.


----------



## XKiller (Aug 20, 2010)

He is looking verry good Farma colouring up nicely, and looking very fat,

Cheers
Shane


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 20, 2010)

love that 2nd pic pike1some great pics of frill neck lizatds everyone


----------



## XKiller (Aug 31, 2010)

.









Shane


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 31, 2010)

beautiful shane! what local are they?


----------



## XKiller (Aug 31, 2010)

She' is a QLD, i have another male and female but there alot darker than this one.


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shane, gorgeous. What locale? (sorry if obvious-still learning!)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh sorry - dumb. Thanks shane!


----------



## XKiller (Sep 1, 2010)

old piks, who likes hatchlings?






















Shane


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome pics Shane, you are still tempting me so much!


----------



## XKiller (Sep 1, 2010)

hahahahaha, Cheers Matt, there pretty cool... growing fast to.. i'll get some newer pics


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 1, 2010)

aww thas so cute


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 1, 2010)

So much 'tude! Building the enclosure as we speak  (by which I mean, my partner is doing it)


----------



## australianonline (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG nice mamals  food safety supervisor


----------



## Erebos (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Erebos (Sep 14, 2011)

Another pic of my qld adult male rarrrr






Cheers Brenton


----------

